# Let's see your cutest bun pictures!



## cdc7267 (Jul 2, 2014)

Let's see all your guys's cutest pictures of your buns this is mine named Smudge


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Jul 2, 2014)

This is Ivy my 8 week old bunny bun. (Lionhead)
I love her so much she's my cutiepie &#128154;&#128153;&#128155;&#128156;&#10084;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;&#128048;


----------



## Ajrios (Jul 2, 2014)

my babe Oliver


----------



## lauraelizxo (Jul 2, 2014)

My baby Peanut


----------



## cdc7267 (Jul 2, 2014)

Aww their all so cute!


----------



## ilovepets (Jul 2, 2014)

this is what snickers does when i give her head rubs 




and some more..


----------



## pani (Jul 2, 2014)

^ Look at that big mouthful of hay she's got in that last picture! 







Felix and Clem snuggling!


----------



## cdc7267 (Jul 2, 2014)

Aww!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 2, 2014)

:love:


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jul 2, 2014)

Sophie xox


----------



## cdc7267 (Jul 2, 2014)

XD soo cute all the little buns!!


----------



## BunnySilver (Jul 2, 2014)

Baby (11 months, lol) Silver my Netherland Dwarf who I love to bits!




Everyone's bunnies are just TOO adorable!!


----------



## ChocoClover (Jul 2, 2014)

My adorable litter of babies


----------



## Channahs (Jul 3, 2014)

Barry is such a snuggler. . I'm a very happy bunny mama.


----------



## cdc7267 (Jul 3, 2014)

This is the bunny I'm getting today


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jul 3, 2014)

These are my two favorite pictures of Nessa.


----------



## cdc7267 (Jul 3, 2014)

Aww Nessa is soo cute!!


----------



## hrmom26 (Jul 4, 2014)

here are my latest pictures of loki


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jul 5, 2014)

My three at their cutest


----------



## anonymousrabbit (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Tessiesaurus (Jul 5, 2014)

Here's mine!


----------



## Tessiesaurus (Jul 5, 2014)

Top one is Luna, this is Teddy!


----------



## Channahs (Jul 6, 2014)

Barry the bunny rug and scoping out the greener side of the yard.


----------



## pani (Jul 6, 2014)

I know you've heard this a million times already, but those ears!! My heart!! He's so lovely. 

Luna and Teddy are really cute, too! Teddy also has some impressive ears!


----------



## cdc7267 (Jul 6, 2014)

Aww love the ears!!


----------



## Alexzendra (Jul 6, 2014)

TO MUCH CUTENESS! I'm gonna die :happyrabbit: :adorable:


random> :elvis2:


----------



## ollietherabbit (Jul 6, 2014)

This was my first rabbit Delilah, she was a Lionhead





This is my current rabbit, Oliver, aka Ollie. He is also a Lionhead, but is only 5 1/2 months old.




The last photo is him before I gave him a hair cut! So fluffy!


----------



## cdc7267 (Jul 6, 2014)

Aww toooo cute !!!!


----------



## Channahs (Jul 7, 2014)

Everybun is so beautiful! So much eye candy for me. opcorn2
Delilah the snorckling bunny cracks me up! And Ollie is a poofaloomp that looks like he was put in the dryer without a dryer sheet LOL


----------



## Azerane (Jul 7, 2014)

Channahs said:


> View attachment 11135
> 
> 
> Barry the bunny rug and scoping out the greener side of the yard.



Those ears... <3


----------



## RWAF (Jul 21, 2014)

Here are Nutmeg (aged 11, on the left) and Betty (aged 7). They have been together for just over 5 years and adore each other







This (below) was taken when they were newly bonded






And here they're doing a spot of sunbathing in the garden


----------



## ldydi07 (Jul 21, 2014)

These are some of my bunnies. Two are therapy rabbits.


----------



## Channahs (Jul 21, 2014)

ldydi07 said:


> These are some of my bunnies. Two are therapy rabbits.



Ok Ldydi07 You just won the internets! That's just too squeeing cute!

I would love to know about your therapy buns. I actually asked about it not long ago and got no response, so I just chalked it up that nobody here had buns that they used for therapy. Would you message me and tell me how this works? I have an eLop with a personality that I think would be perfect for therapy. He's a little lover and I would love to share him with those who could be made happy with soft pet and a sweet bunny kiss. Would you mind hitting me up in PM?


----------



## heatherv (Jul 21, 2014)

Buster


----------



## dozeyblueromeo (Jul 21, 2014)

My first bunny was Dozey, my second bunny was Blue, and my third bunny IS Romeo :bunnyheart


----------



## LumLumPop (Jul 21, 2014)

I've got a couple of pictures. First is how Lois(Dutch) usually looks right after she's woken up. The second is Clark(black) "helping" me study for finals


----------



## emoseley (Jul 21, 2014)

I never know what my rabbits are going to be up to next! Willis and Leroy have decided to investigate some of the "They say...." factoids, this one regarding the color of the grass on the "other side of the fence".....


----------



## cdc7267 (Jul 21, 2014)

Too cute!


----------



## Ebunn (Jul 21, 2014)

* ~ ~ The Sqweege had chocolate on his mind! ~ ~  :bunny18*


----------



## loplove86 (Jul 21, 2014)

10 year old Dutch


----------



## loplove86 (Jul 21, 2014)

Pancakes is also a Dutch is not quite 1 yet, would never know it by his size!


----------



## lvbunnies (Jul 22, 2014)

This is one of my bunnies, Ginger.


----------



## stormy55 (Jul 22, 2014)

A few of my gorgeous dwarf lop babies I have bred


----------



## Lati (Jul 23, 2014)

Not the cutest, but my boyfriend just sent me this, such long hair!


----------



## Lati (Jul 23, 2014)

I love Delilah snorkelling!! So cute and funny!


ollietherabbit said:


> This was my first rabbit Delilah, she was a Lionhead
> View attachment 11139
> 
> View attachment 11140
> ...


----------



## ilovepets (Jul 24, 2014)

a few more 

snickers wearing my rabbit hat


----------



## ChocoClover (Jul 24, 2014)

I know this isn't really fair, but...


----------



## LionBunn (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## surf_storm (Jul 27, 2014)

Shida having a cuddle after work and before the vet 


~Shida (and Shell)


----------



## bittybunny_harper (Jul 29, 2014)

Harper practicing bunny yoga.


----------



## kjb (Jul 31, 2014)

M

Milly waking up from a nap


----------



## hamsterdance (Aug 1, 2014)

Macy waiting for mom to give her veggies!

being a lazy bun


Lola sitting on moms bed


----------



## Almi (Aug 1, 2014)

ollietherabbit said:


> View attachment 11143
> 
> The last photo is him before I gave him a hair cut! So fluffy!



I laughed SO HARD at this. For like five minutes. BAHA. (My last bunny was named Ollie too.)


----------



## Almi (Aug 1, 2014)

Here's Jasper!


Being adorable.



Getting a drink from the dogs' water.



Getting hooked up with spring mix.


----------



## Hkok (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## ivy (Aug 2, 2014)

My ivy and bailey


----------



## napagirl (Aug 2, 2014)

Dimi posing...


----------



## bittybunny_harper (Aug 3, 2014)

Almi JAsper sounds like my bun!


----------



## dozeyblueromeo (Jan 12, 2015)

What a B E A U T I F U L brown/white Dutch! (I had only seen Black/white Dutch)


----------



## Cayzi (Jan 12, 2015)

My new bunny~ Molly.


----------



## fluffybuns (Jan 17, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1421528690.283478.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1421528710.432884.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1421528745.249361.jpg


----------



## Lady_TOX (Jan 17, 2015)

The white one is my two year old Yuki, I've had her for a Month now, I adopted her from a Shelter. The other one is her baby, three weeks old. not sure yet if boy or girl. Yes I was suprised to see her nesting then have two babies. One died.  But omg there both so beautiful buns!


----------



## MiniLopMad (Jan 17, 2015)

Daisy my oldest girl 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1421535397.143857.jpg


Chilli my buck
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1421535653.005690.jpg


Breeze my newest bun
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1421535704.675445.jpg


The kits
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1421535751.691380.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1421535802.246830.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1421535823.579494.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1421535871.491250.jpg


----------



## thumper110814 (Jan 17, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1421536793.649140.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1421536859.733481.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1421536959.822488.jpg


Here is Thumper!
I love it when he sleeps. Soooo cute!!!


----------



## Channahs (Jan 17, 2015)

Barry in his new therapy bun wagon!


----------



## kyliegp (Jan 17, 2015)

Here's my mini lop Rumple  
he loves dogs by the way


----------



## thuruz (Jan 28, 2015)

Chameleon?


----------



## Cayzi (Jan 28, 2015)

and heres a small video! click


----------



## fluffybuns (Jan 29, 2015)

Here's my little Melvin bun bun being a lazy ole turd.
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1422587779.170240.jpg


----------



## Cocoa (Feb 18, 2015)

This is Cocoa. She's a 2 year old Holland Lop.


----------



## Chewy-de-Lionhead (Feb 19, 2015)

Here's Chewy pouting. He knows I'm going to bed and his binky time is over. LOL





And resting in his cardboard tube.


----------



## Minilopbun (Feb 19, 2015)

My baby mini lop Baci napping after doing 10000 binkys lol


----------



## Hemih3 (Feb 20, 2015)

You all have such beautiful babies! Wish I could figure out how to post a pic:-(


----------



## Minilopbun (Feb 20, 2015)

Hemmih you just need to click manage attachments and select a photo


----------



## Azerane (Feb 20, 2015)

Dead bunny flop  <3


----------



## Vyybes (Feb 20, 2015)

Here's my Christmas card from last year


----------



## Balletdancer08 (Feb 20, 2015)

Baelfire is the broken and Henry is the brown. :bunnyhug:


----------



## Hemih3 (Feb 21, 2015)

This is Nanami and thank u for ur help!


----------



## Hemih3 (Feb 21, 2015)

And Celeste she is also a rescue she's so sweet!


----------



## Cayzi (Feb 21, 2015)

Mimzy and Molly! Sadly separated until Molly is old enough to be spayed. But she's very curious of him!


----------



## LopEaredLover (Feb 23, 2015)

my babies  

View attachment 1424747754379.jpg


View attachment 1424747789825.jpg


----------



## Hemih3 (Feb 24, 2015)

Aw they are adorable I love seeing everyone's beautiful bunnies!


----------



## dustybod (Feb 26, 2015)

Here is my naughty Bunny hanging out with his best friend Bod. He was such a funny little guy. 

View attachment 1424977692412.jpg


View attachment 1424977757427.jpg


----------



## minimoomin (Feb 27, 2015)

Here's my Grim, being photo bombed by Rhino in the background  

View attachment 1425092522257.jpg


----------



## ashleyxxpiano (Feb 28, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425110817.439862.jpg


----------



## Hemih3 (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh my goodness!!! They are adorable and the one laying down omg!!! I love it!!! Very cute


----------



## TacoBunny (Feb 28, 2015)

Had to add my own pics hehe. Loving all the adorable buns on here! Here is Taco when he feel asleep upsidedown in his litter tray, him being adorable and him with a tube stuck on his face... *sigh* he's a special one...


----------



## BrittsBunny (Mar 2, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425318200.578315.jpg

Wrangler - my handsome senior bun. He is approximately 8-9 years old and the king of the castle!&#128522;


----------



## BunBun02 (Mar 4, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425530218.194355.jpg

Oreo, male, 8 mths old

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425530256.346210.jpg

Spike, gender not confirmed, 4 weeks old(bred myself)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425530322.835932.jpg

Mocha, 2-3 years, female 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425530558.642385.jpg

Cadbury, 3 mths, female 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425530604.046996.jpg

Thumper, 1-2 years, male, brothers with Leo 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425530914.255962.jpg

Duke, gender is unknown, 4 weeks, sisters/brothers with spike 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425530685.619520.jpg

Oreo (broken black) 
Storm(magpie) 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425530815.364259.jpg

Leo, 1-2 years, male, brothers with thumper 

Sorry about the spam, I just find all my bunnies cute&#128523;&#128525;


----------



## CadburysMomma (Mar 5, 2015)

Cadbury  

View attachment 1425541364757.jpg


----------



## stevesmum (Mar 5, 2015)

Ah steve. My P.I.C.


----------



## stevesmum (Mar 5, 2015)

And of course Cali. Very mad at me right now because I came home smelling like my parents' dog.


----------



## dustydog (Mar 5, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425562914.553220.jpg


----------



## PeterLolasMummy (Mar 8, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425835050.585846.jpg


This is my boy Peter having a roll around in the mud! Life hasn't been the same since having him around &#128048; love him xx


----------

